# New toys: Pro Fence & Jessem Mite R Slide



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

I picked up a Bench Dog Pro Fence a while back for $50 (thanks to a tip by Tommyt654) from a liquidation sale allprotools.com was having. I'm kicking myself for not grabbing a couple more. These are very robust fences with thick extrusions. It quickly replaced the Kreg fence I was using on one of my tables. The Kreg fence was a nightmare trying to re-adjust once you moved it. Little adjusting screws and lock nuts were constantly vibrating off the T-square design. I had to use paper shims to keep it square to the table. It didn't implement so well you might say. Others have no issues with it... go figure. The Kreg top comes slotted on one side for the way their fence attaches. So all I had to do was slot the other side of the top to utilized the mounting holes in the Pro Fence.

The other day I was on Jessem's site and somehow I ended up looking at the Mite R slide. I have looked at this thing several times over the years and it always intrigued me. Long story short... I found a good price on Amazon. When I went to check out, it said I had a bunch of Amex points I could use as well. So I ended up paying very little for it... bonus.

It basically attaches to the Pro Fence the same way it does to Jessem's fences. It did however mount a little higher off the table than Jessem's fence would have. No big deal, it just required me to make a slightly taller sacrificial fence... which Jessem recommends anyway. Jessem includes a fancy solid phenolic fence which they say just use as a template to make another one with, as phenolic isn't good for carbide bits (?). I made the new one out of some scrap Azek I had. After that, adjusting everything was a time consuming, tedious affair. But once you get things right, it works very well.

Its basically a very fancy coping sled of sorts. You no longer have to be concerned with having the fence parallel to the T slot and having the mitre gauge running away, or into the fence. This just slides along like butter. Flips up out of the way when not in use. Like everything Jessem does... its built like a tank.

Few pics...


































































~


----------



## xlamontx (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice.


----------

